# [Graphic Card] I can't start "startx"

## zoltix

All Setting seems correct but I cant start xorg

and  I receive an error message AGP GART support is not available

grep -i agp /usr/src/linux/.config:

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_ALI=m

CONFIG_AGP_ATI=m

CONFIG_AGP_AMD=m

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=m

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL_MCH=y

CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA=m

CONFIG_AGP_SIS=m

CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS=m

CONFIG_AGP_VIA=m

CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON=m

Log de xorg :

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) I810(0): initializing int10

(II) I810(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) I810(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 1024 kB

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE OEM: Intel(R) 815 Chipset Video BIOS

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 4.1

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: Intel Corporation

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: Intel(R) 815 Chipset

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: Hardware Version 0.0

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

compiled for 6.8.2, module version = 1.0.0

ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE DDC supported

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE DDC Level none

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE DDC transfer in appr. 0 sec.

(II) I810(0): VESA VBE DDC read failed

(--) I810(0): Chipset: "i815"

(--) I810(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xF8000000

(--) I810(0): IO registers at addr 0xFEA80000

(EE) GARTInit: Unable to open /dev/agpgart (No such file or directory)

(EE) I810(0): AGP GART support is not available. Make sure your kernel has

agpgart support or that the agpgart kernel module is loaded.

(II) UnloadModule: "i810"

(II) UnloadModule: "ddc"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) UnloadModule: "int10"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) UnloadModule: "vbe"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib/modules/libvbe.a

(II) UnloadModule: "xaa"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib/modules/libxaa.a

(II) UnloadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Unloading /usr/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support

at http://wiki.X.Org

for help.

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

lsPci

BruFree01 root # lspci

pcilib: Cannot open /sys/bus/pci/devices

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82815 815 Chipset Host Bridge and Memory Controller Hub (rev 02)

0000:00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82815 CGC [Chipset Graphics Controller] (rev 02)

0000:00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 02)

0000:00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801BA ISA Bridge (LPC) (rev 02)

0000:00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801BA IDE U100 (rev 02)

0000:00:1f.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801BA/BAM USB (Hub #1) (rev 02)

0000:00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801BA/BAM SMBus (rev 02)

0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801BA/BAM AC'97 Audio (rev 02)

0000:01:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82801BA/BAM/CA/CAM Ethernet Controller (rev 01)

0000:01:0a.0 Ethernet controller: 3Com Corporation 3c905B 100BaseTX [Cyclone] (rev 30)

dmesg

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode: Flat. Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 10000000 (gap: 10000000:eec00000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda3

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

Initializing CPU#0

CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c064a000 soft=c0642000

PID hash table entries: 1024 (order: 10, 16384 bytes)

Detected 864.130 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

Memory: 252356k/260992k available (3831k kernel code, 8180k reserved, 1289k data, 236k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 1703.93 BogoMIPS (lpj=851968)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0383fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: 0383fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I cache: 16K, L1 D cache: 16K

CPU: L2 cache: 256K

CPU: After all inits, caps: 0383fbff 00000000 00000000 00000040 00000000 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

CPU0: Intel Pentium III (Coppermine) stepping 06

per-CPU timeslice cutoff: 730.77 usecs.

task migration cache decay timeout: 1 msecs.

Total of 1 processors activated (1703.93 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 pin1=2 pin2=-1

Brought up 1 CPUs

CPU0 attaching sched-domain:

domain 0: span 01

groups: 01

domain 1: span 01

groups: 01

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfd55c, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050211

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [PIN1] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [PIN2] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [PIN3] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [PIN4] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [PIN5] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [PIN6] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [PIN7] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [PIN8] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCI2._PRT]

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 15 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

** PCI interrupts are no longer routed automatically. If this

** causes a device to stop working, it is probably because the

** driver failed to call pci_enable_device(). As a temporary

** workaround, the "pci=routeirq" argument restores the old

** behavior. If this argument makes the device work again,

** please email the output of "lspci" to bjorn.helgaas@hp.com

** so I can fix the driver.

pnp: 00:0b: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

pnp: 00:0b: ioport range 0x800-0x87f has been reserved

pnp: 00:0b: ioport range 0xf800-0xf87f could not be reserved

pnp: 00:0b: ioport range 0xfc00-0xfc3f has been reserved

Machine check exception polling timer started.

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1113382851.272:0): initialized

inotify device minor=63

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

SGI XFS with large block numbers, no debug enabled

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel i815 Chipset.

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 202M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xf8000000

[drm] Initialized drm 1.0.0 20040925

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[drm] Initialized i810 1.4.0 20030605 on minor 0: Intel Corp. 82815 CGC [Chipset Graphics Controller]

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

I810FB: fb0 : Intel(R) 815 (Internal Graphics with AGP) Framebuffer Device v0.9.0

I810FB: Video RAM : 4096K

I810FB: Monitor : H: 29-30 KHz V: 60-60 Hz

I810FB: Mode : 640x480-8bpp@60Hz

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

input: PS/2 Generic Mouse on isa0060/serio1

parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778), irq 7 [PCSPP(,...)]

lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:0a.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

3c59x: Donald Becker and others. www.scyld.com/network/vortex.html

0000:01:0a.0: 3Com PCI 3c905B Cyclone 100baseTx at 0x7880. Vers LK1.1.19

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.3.6-k2-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2004 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:08.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

e100: eth1: e100_probe: addr 0xfebff000, irq 20, MAC addr 00:02:55:8C:3A:7E

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH2: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

ICH2: chipset revision 2

ICH2: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

ide0: BM-DMA at 0xfff0-0xfff7, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

ide1: BM-DMA at 0xfff8-0xffff, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: ST320413A, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: CD-224E, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Probing IDE interface ide2...

Probing IDE interface ide3...

Probing IDE interface ide4...

Probing IDE interface ide5...

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: Host Protected Area detected.

current capacity is 39876480 sectors (20416 MB)

native capacity is 39876481 sectors (20416 MB)

hda: Host Protected Area disabled.

hda: 39876481 sectors (20416 MB) w/1024KiB Cache, CHS=39560/16/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes not supported

hda: hda1 hda2 hda3

hdc: ATAPI 24X CD-ROM drive, 128kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

libata version 1.10 loaded.

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[D] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: Intel Corp. 82801BA/BAM USB (Hub #1)

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: irq 19, io base 0xfb00

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1f.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usb 1-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

input: USB HID v1.00 Mouse [Microsoft Microsoft Wheel Mouse Optical®] on usb-0000:00:1f.2-2

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.8 (Thu Jan 13 09:39:32 2005 UTC).

ad1848: specify port

sb: can't grab irq 65535

sb: can't grab irq 65535

sb: can't grab irq 65535

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1f.5 (0000 -> 0001)

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.5[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.5 to 64

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 49953 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 41134

ALSA device list:

#0: Intel 82801BA-ICH2 with AD1885 at 0xf000, irq 17

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 1024 buckets, 16Kbytes

TCP established hash table entries: 8192 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 8192 (order: 4, 98304 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 8192 bind 8192)

ip_conntrack version 2.1 (2039 buckets, 16312 max) - 220 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>. http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

ACPI wakeup devices:

PS2K UAR1 UAR2 USB0 PCI2

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S5)

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 236k freed

kjournald starting. Commit interval 5 seconds

Adding 4120664k swap on /dev/hda2. Priority:-1 extents:1

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:0a.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

----------

## Claus

 *Quote:*   

> (EE) GARTInit: Unable to open /dev/agpgart (No such file or directory)
> 
> (EE) I810(0): AGP GART support is not available. Make sure your kernel has
> 
> agpgart support or that the agpgart kernel module is loaded. 

 

This is imho not the reason that your xserver is not starting.

 *Quote:*   

> (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.
> 
> Fatal server error:
> 
> no screens found 

 

It seems to be that you have an error in your config files. Maybe you can post the configuration file?

----------

## zoltix

It was be generated by Xorg conf

Thank in advacne 

BruFree01 root # cat xorg.conf.new

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        RgbPath      "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "type1"

        Load  "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/psaux"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ColorKey"                  # <i>

        #Option     "CacheLines"                # <i>

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DRI"                       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoDDC"                     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShowCache"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvMCSurfaces"              # <i>

        #Option     "PageFlip"                  # [<bool>]

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "i810"

        VendorName  "Intel Corp."

        BoardName   "82815 CGC [Chipset Graphics Controller]"

        BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     1

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     4

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     15

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

----------

## Claus

 *Quote:*   

> Section "ServerLayout"
> 
> Identifier "X.org Configured"
> 
> Screen 0 "Screen0" 0 0
> ...

 

I've seen the last two days another thread in the gentoo forum. Same error message and the same weird part "Screen 0 "Screen0" 0 0". Try to remove the "0" in front of the Identifier "Screen 0". 

I'm not sure, but is it ok, to use the Section ServerLayout at the top of the configuration file?

Kind regards

----------

## Claus

And how about your problem. Does it work now?

----------

